

What Geeks Don't Get: The Limits of Moneyball - jakarta
http://thepaintedarea.blogspot.com/2010/03/slaon-conference-report-what-geeks-dont.html

======
Travis
I don't think the title of this submission is accurate. More accurate would be
"summary of sports business conference, ft. Michael Lewis and Mark Cuban".

There was little analysis to suggest these limits, really.

Further, Moneyball was NOT (as is commonly believed) about walks in baseball.
It was about finding and exploiting market inefficiencies. And you need
quantifiable, reliable, data in order to do that.

